# Nowitzki passing, Parker failing



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2166845



> As we hit the midway point of the European Championships, it's time to hand out grades for the NBA players balling for their national teams.
> 
> GROUP A
> Dirk Nowitzki, Germany
> ...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Tony Parker is so overrated its a crime.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope Dirk gets some rest before the season. He will be tired after carrying this team on his back.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Parker is overrated. I was a big fan when he first entered the league but he has consistently disappointed me. At this stage I don't think he'll ever be more than a mediocre at best point guard.

And I wouldn't expect to see Dirk log heavy minutes during the preseason. He can sorta rest up a big during training camp if that makes sense. I think he has a lot of drive coming into this year after the playoffs and that'll help him keep it going.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Parker has played better these last two games, so people can stop going overboard with his first few performances. 

I can see how he can be called overrated to a certain extent, but calling him a mediocre PG is too much, and so is saying he's consistently disappointed. The best season of his career classifies as continually disappointing? The guy is not a mediocre PG, and he's not purely a product of Tim Duncan. The Spurs system just isn't the ideal system for a player of his skill set, so he suffers from it a little bit. In the 16 games without Duncan this past season, he averaged 19 PPG on 46% shooting, and I'm not sure how many mediocre PG's are capable of that playing with a Spurs team minus Tim Duncan. And at last, the guy still has tons of room to grow on his game. He's 23 years old for God's sake, and I refuse to listen to people who talk about him as if he's nearing his 30's and he's washed up. Sorry for the rant, but I'm getting bothered by all of the "Parker is overrated" propoganda that is being spread off of Euro basket games.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Parker has played better these last two games, so people can stop going overboard with his first few performances.


My comment had nothing to do with the Euro games. I don't care for European basketball. It's too soft for me so I pay barely even a little bit of attention to it.

My disappointments with Parker have been for 2 reasons. First, he's still horribly inconsistent and that makes him completely unable to be depended on in big games. I had hoped that playing alongside Tim (and to an extent Manu) and having a nice steadying coaching force like Pop would help him develop some consistency but it just hasn't happened.

My second biggest disappointment is his shot. It seems like every year we hear news that this is the year he spent the offseason working on his jumper and yet every November - June rolls around and it's the same shot as the year before. He even knows his shot is bad -- it's evidence by his obvious reluctance to shoot at times when he's out there.



KokoTheMonkey said:


> I can see how he can be called overrated to a certain extent, but calling him a mediocre PG is too much, and so is saying he's consistently disappointed.


I think he's overrated, but I think as time goes on he's becoming less and less overrated as the public is having a lesser and lesser opinion of him. I don't hate the guy. I really wish he was better. Maybe he will improve, who knows. But I do honestly feel he's a mediocre point guard. And to be honest the league is in something of a lull in terms of quality point guards at the moment. I think if the league was a little deeper in terms of point guard talent then Parker would be seen quite unfavorably in a lot of people's opinions.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.eurosport.com/home/pages/v4/l0/s8/e11269/sport_lng0_spo8_evt11269_sto769185.shtml



> To little surprise, Dirk Nowitzki has had his way at this year's European Championships.
> 
> Going into tonight's quarterfinals matchup, the Dallas Mavericks forward leads all scorers with 27.8 points per game and also pulling down a Euro-best 12.3 boards each night.





> Still, Slovenian point guard Jaka Lakovic says that despite their three big-men, Nowitzki cannot be contained.
> 
> "It's not a secret that Germany build their team around Dirk Nowitzki," he told Eurobasket's website. "It's impossible to stop him. He'll score his 25 or more."



That's all nice to hear, but:




> The "Dirk Show" comes to Belgrade as the tournament's leading scorer and rebounder tries to carry his German side to an upset over undefeated Slovenia and their own NBA star Rasho Nesterovic in the quarterfinals of the European Championships.



Rasho's an ok player, but come on....calling him an "NBA star" is a bit much.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Imagine if Dirk averaged 27.8 ppg and 12.3 rbs this season. That would be great.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I think he took losing to the Suns pretty hard last year. I think he knows that the Mavs were a better team and really had no excuse for what happened. And there was no excuse for losing that series.

And again, I think Terry's screw up might be the best thing that ever happened to Dirk. I think he finally realized that he's the one on the court with the brains and he has to make it his mission to make sure eveyrone else is on the same page as he is.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/8882790

Nowitzki's 22 leads Germany into European semifinals



> BELGRADE, Serbia-Montenegro -- Dirk Nowitzki scored 22 points despite poor shooting Friday to lead Germany past Slovenia 76-62 and into the semifinals of the European Championship.







> Nowitzki, the tournament's leading scorer and rebounder, went 2-for-8 shots from 3-point range and was 2-for-10 from 2-point range. The Dallas Mavericks star also had nine rebounds.   "This time I didn't play so well, but this time my teammates made it up," he said. "The 3-pointers they made in the final quarter broke the game in our favor."
> 
> The score was 34-34 at halftime. Nowitzki blocked a shot and hit a jumper to open the second half and Demirel made a 3-pointer as Germany began to pull away. Consecutive 3-pointers by Greene and Roller gave Germany a nine-point lead. Germany went up by 17 with five minutes left.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That must have been and exciting ending. Nowitzki's teammates finally stepped up while he wasnt playing well.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I think he took losing to the Suns pretty hard last year. I think he knows that the Mavs were a better team and really had no excuse for what happened. And there was no excuse for losing that series.
> 
> And again, I think Terry's screw up might be the best thing that ever happened to Dirk. I think he finally realized that he's the one on the court with the brains and he has to make it his mission to make sure eveyrone else is on the same page as he is.


Terry's screwup was forgivable, considering hes the guy who lit up Houston and really pulled Dallas out of hte first round, its hard to blame him for one mistake.


----------



## HellReyza (Oct 8, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> That's all nice to hear, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





u got to know that every Player in europe is called a "Star" if he plays in the NBA....So u dont have to take this statement serious


----------

